
Show HN: Make your customised bash boilerplate code - pforret
https://toolstud.io/data/bash.php
======
pforret
for people who often write bash scripts (Linux/MacOS): a quick boilerplate
generator to get started swiftly, with option parsing and plenty of built-in
helper functions

